# Weekly Tybee Update



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Mar 22, 2017)

The inshore is still hit and miss.  The surface temperature dropped 10 degrees in four days and today is almost back to normal.  The spawning pattern is in full swing so remember that while fishing the wrecks and play the tides.  Have a blessed week everyone.


----------



## Riplukelee (Mar 23, 2017)

Thanks for the tips, Jimmy. Gotta get out to some decent seabass soon.


----------



## shotgunhales (Mar 23, 2017)

Nice report. Those are some stud sheepshead!


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Mar 24, 2017)

Thanks guys.


----------

